# S-129 Saison



## Yuz (14/2/21)

Hey Brewers,

I typically brew AG / BIAB SMASH using W34-70 in winter and US-05 or S-04 summer time, usually happy with the malt-forward session brews this combination produces.

However, I'm tempted to use the same malt (base Ale) & hops (Simcoe) and ferment with S-129. Am I to expect a taste bud shock?

MODS - if this is in the wrong section, please move the thread.

Thanks


----------



## bird (14/2/21)

Hey yuz. 

It'll Definitely taste different. I've only used belle saison but saison yeast gives a very unique flavor to a beer depending on what temperature it ferments at. I've fermented at 26c and got a very distinct banana flavour from it. It was different and had to warn people before they tried it but it was beautiful. The last one I brewed was at 24 and it was more clovey and a bit peppery. I used about 80% pils and 20% rye with a cascade hop stand and it was very sessionable! It also ferments out well so I normally end up with a fg of around 1.000 - 1.002.

Bird


----------



## Yuz (14/2/21)

Thanks Bird,

That was my prime concern - those "fruity" flavours, I prefer my beer bitter 

I'll do this batch with S-04, and the S-129 can be a small batch experiment based on a can of goo, I don't want 28 odd litres of undrinkable AG brew.


----------

